# Redfish/Flounder



## ltppowell (Dec 21, 2015)

Bigguns Guide Service
Capt. Pat Powell
Sabine/Keith Lake
(409)626-1474

Redfish have been on fire when the wind permits fishing shallow and the larger flounder are starting to show up. So far, the trout have still been spotty, but if you want to have some fun chasing the reds around are a relaxing day looking for flounder, give me a call.


----------

